# New machine!



## Mauro Brazil (Aug 17, 2010)

Get it on friday, at 22:30, they worked hard there!
Saturday a ride to test!







Specs:

Roubaix Pro 2009 Module 53/39 with Barmac handlebar
Toupe Team saddle
Record 11v 2011
Zero gravity brakes
Gatorbrake i-link housing and cables
Mavic Open Sport + Record hubs + DT Aerolite + Maxxis detonator 28 ( for big boys )
Look Keo Classic ( the only red i found here )

Garmin 500 soon...
Nice ride, excellent impact dumping since asphalt here is $¨¨%*&

Mauro


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice - ride it in good health!


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: Very Nice ride! Digg the cable housing. Whatcha put in that saddle bag, small dog? Just playing. You're going to love it.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice bike.. I'll say it before someone else does. Your saddle isn't level


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Nice bike.. I'll say it before someone else does. *Your saddle isn't level *


Possibly, but the angle of pics can deceive. Also, I actually prefer a saddle tilted up _slightly_ at the front. Not all that common, but not unheard of, either.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah just messin.. I run the nose on my Arione tipped up slightly as well.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah another Roubaix running Campy!


----------



## Mauro Brazil (Aug 17, 2010)

clayton.cole23 said:


> :thumbsup: Very Nice ride! Digg the cable housing. Whatcha put in that saddle bag, small dog? Just playing. You're going to love it.


 Ahaha! Nope! It´s just the road here that isn´t so flat as should bee ... some place is better to take out the asphalt ... so there is a tool kit, 2 tube and 2 CO² cartrige  
Put 60 miles on it today. Confortable as should be! Just a litle pain from seat on a sleaky saddle, but it´s just time ...


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the 09 roubaix pro, best looking roubaix frame imo


----------

